# Threw up a piece of Nylabone!



## Marley&Me (Nov 25, 2007)

As I mentioned on a previous post, I gave Marley (14 weeks) a non-edible puppy nylabone last week. She chewed it to the nub on one side in 15 minutes! Even though they are rubber, the package said it is okay if they ingest "rice size" pieces of the bone. I was a little concerned because she ate quite a bit of it, but it seemed to only be coming off in small pieces (I only gave her the bone when I was with her). This morning when I let Marley out of her crate she ran over to her bed like she always does, but a moment late I noticed her little body rippling and she threw up (this is the first time she has been sick). Because she had an empty stomach it was just clear fluid - but I noticed there was a piece of the puppy nylabone the size of my thumb nail! She seemed fine after she was sick - but now I am worried! 

I took the puppy nylabone away from her 3 days ago (because she had chewed the nub away) and had tried giving her a adult one (while she LOVED the puppy one, she was not that interested in the adult one and has barely chewed it - I'm not sure if she didn't like the chicken flavour I choose, or she doesn't like it because it is too hard. The adult ones are supposed to be for dogs with all their permanent teeth but I gave it to her since she destroyed the puppy one so quickly). I was going to try a larger puppy one (souper size) since she liked it so much (hoping she wouldn't eat it as quickly) - but now I am worried because she must of swallowed a large piece at some point.


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*puppy nylabone*

Honey did the same thing...she ate one and threw it up the next morning (3 big pieces, about 1 inch each)...she was about 6 months old when she did that. Mind you, she ate it so fast (supervised) that it was only minutes before I ended up throwing it away. DH told me later that, while it was not the edible kind, it wasn't the super-tough form, either.

Since then, Honey only gets the extra-tough durable nylabones and Kongs. She has chewed up everything else (including Kong treat balls and bones).

Just watch her eating/pooping patterns, but get her checked if she seems to have a tummy upset.

~Kim~


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

My Cooper did the exact same thing. I don't give him those anymore. I wouldn't worry too much about Marley. I don't think your pup could have gotten off a big enough piece to cause anything major. I've found that even small pieces of anything indigestible can cause vomiting. I know how hard it is to find something suitable for them to chew on that's safe, healthy, and lasts more than 2 minutes!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I give the durable ones to puppies all the time. If you have a friend with a dog who will chew one, let the other dogs start the bone and then give it to Marley. That often gets them interested in them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sam has never been interested in nylabones, but i do know that when he was little, i gave him a puppy kong that he was able to break apart, so i gave him the regular (red) kong and that worked great. some puppies just chew harder than others


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna majorly threw up after eating one (probably ate it too fast) but the thing that scared me the most was she also threw up bits of it at different times (and started re-chewing YUK) and it stayed in her tummy for days!!!!:yuck:

Like this boards said, some dogs can deal with them or rawhides, and some can't. We've been giving Sienna the pressed rawhides from a natural pet store, she seems to eat them much more slowly and get smaller pieces.


----------

